# Funny Goat Stories



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Rules are simple: Post a funny story about goats and enjoy reading!
I will start. When we had owned goats for about two weeks, they decided that they were not going to stay in their pen, but rather on our front porch. Annabelle, boldest of the bunch, a brassy La Mancha, decided that she was done with being left outside and so embarked on her quest to enter and live in our home. After a few days of her trying to nose her way in through the door.....she succeeded! Stealthily, she snuck in after my brother walked through the door (he had no idea that she had followed him in). She charged through the front entryway and was heading past the kitchen when my mom noticed her. She stoped looked at my mom and said: Maaaa! My mom was on the phone talking to a friend about how wonderful it was to have goats and then said: "I have to go! There is a *GOAT* in my house!". Annabelle took off toward the living room, udder swinging, with the couch as a final destination. We finally caught her as she was contemplating how she would make her assent to the couch.

Now it's your turn! I would love to hear your stories!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One of my goats has learned how to open the gate to their pen. This means that they have full access to the whole garage. This first time they got out, I had paper towels and cable ties everywhere. I told my husband that the goats apparently have some sort of cable tie project going on and needed a lot of paper towels. They managed to unroll and break up a whole roll of paper towels. Needless to say, I keep the gate tied with a collar now. Sometimes I forget to put it on and they get out every time I forget.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just put this in the chat thread, but I think it can go here too.....

I was wearing a summary dress the other day, a bandeau dress that stays up from being tied in the chestal region. anyway, I was out with the goats, giving them some banana treats. Missy, the one in my avatar, got mad b/c she didn't think she was getting enough, went behind me, and pulled on the bow. dress came undone. I was trying to keep myself covered up and not mobbed by the goats at the same time. needless to say, it was quite funny....but I was glad no one was around to see.....


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

About a year ago it was pitch black out but I decided I needed to play with the goaties while I was on the phone with my boyfriend at the time. I was running and both my boys ran in front of me. I tried to jump over, didn't succeed, and landed face first in a massive pile of dippin' dots (goat poo lol) with what I thought was a broken leg. Actually at the time I thought I was dying lol. I'm horrible with pain. So all my boyfriend heard was me falling, cussing, and then "I landed in goat s**t...I can't move...i think I'm dying..." and then silence. 
I didn't die, and I didn't have a broken leg. I did, however, have a badly sprained ankle. 
It was funny after the fact, but not while I was healing! And not while I was cleaning goat crap off of my face...


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man... I have more than a few of these. Lol!

So once upon a time.. I had my goats loose to graze & browse. I had one particularly friendly goat "Faith." She decided that she today was a day that she wanted to make new friends. I'm in the house and I see Faith sprinting down the driveway, trying to follow two older teens down the street.She was following them like she'd known them her whole life! So after recovering from the shock of watching this I race after her. She's probably halfway up the street now still happily following these extremely confused people. I catch her and start to bring her back down the road. That is when she decides to be difficult. She throws the biggest fit! Screaming, falling down.. the whole charade! Cars actually slowed down to watch this. It was just a bad day.. LOL!


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, I have 2 more that I forgot about!

1) we were moving a few months ago and I had to put the goats (2 smelly 80+ lb. bucks) in the family's minivan to move to the new house. Jakey went in first, relatively easily. I wrestled him down and shoved him in. Next was Sully. He broke free and took off down the street. Neighbors came out to "help", I think they just wanted to watch lol. My mom and I both managed to grab him, but then he pulled us to the ground and he kept running. I finally got him back in the yard and the thought occurred to me to try grain. I poured a pan of it, set it in the van, and called Sully. He walked over and jumped in the van. I felt very stupid that I had not thought of that before then! But hey, at least the neighbors got a good show!

2) I had the 5 year old that I nanny over to the house and he saw the goats. My goats were being bucks and were doing the lip curl and blubbering. The kiddo asked what they were doing and I looked at my mom and said "um...they're blowing kisses!". So the next day I get to work and the kid comes up to me all proud, curls his lip and says "look, I'm a goat and I'm kissing!" This phase lasted awhile, I just hope he didn't do it around anyone who has bucks.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I have plenty, but I'll only do one for now 

So it was time to shave the goats which means washing the goats. This was before we had made our stanchion, our first year with goats, and we were borrowing a friends. We didn't want to get it all sudsy and get soap residue on it so we figured since my dad wasn't home and my siblings didn't want to help, my mom would hold the goat while I washed. Well we did the 2 wethers and they were okay after the initial shock of the cool hose water and the power. (They jumped but then were fine). Then we got BB out and she started to freak out when I rinsed her before adding shampoo. My mom thought that maybe if she tried washing her a different way it would work. Well it didn't and she freaked out and started running all over the yard, me in tow. Her collar was all sudsy so I was slowly losing my grip when she twisted funny so that my finger was lodged in there and bent backwards. It hurt so bad I just let go of her and yelled in frustration. Meanwhile my brother came out of the house and just laughed. :roll: but it was pretty comical


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Maybe not so hilarious, but I thought it was funny-- I was out in the pen and my pudgy little nigie doe sat on her backside and began to scratch with her hind leg like a dog! She's nuts!!!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

This did not happen in real life (of course) but it was a funny dream that involved one of my goats. We have a mystery Craigslist doe that I think was registered. In my dream someone called me and said that they have her papers and that I could come and get them. When I met with them They said that she was a registered Angus cow! I was like "whoa there. That is no cow that is a goat!". They said " NO! She is a registered Angus cow!". There was a picture of her on the paper work and the picture was very much a goat. They said she was an ADGA registered Angus cow. We went on and on debating that she was or was not a cow, and finally at the end of the dream she started to turn into a cow! She has halfway turned into cow when I woke up. The really funny part is that I ran outside to make sure she was still a goat! She was.:-D


----------

